# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Rode bietensap tegen een te lage bloeddruk

## FRANCOIS580

*Rode bietensap tegen een te lage bloeddruk* 

Het aantal patiënten met een te hoge bloeddruk neemt als gevolg van een ongezonde voeding en een gebrek aan voldoende lichaamsbeweging hals over hop toe. Een tijdige diagnose én een medische behandeling dringen zich dan op. Maar wat wanneer je met het tegenovergestelde, een te lage bloeddruk wordt geconfronteerd? Wanneer spreken we van een te lage bloeddruk en wat kan je er zelf tegen doen om dit te voorkomen?

Wat verstaat men in medische kringen onder een normale bloeddruk? In normale omstandigheden schommelt je bloeddruk tussen 120/80. Je bloeddruk hangt van vele factoren af zoals geslacht, tijdstip waarop hij wordt gemeten, van je lichaamsbeweging en van je voeding. Dit laatste wordt nog teveel over het hoofd gezien. Bij mannen spreekt men van een te lage bloeddruk bij een bovendruk vanaf 11 en een onderdruk vanaf 70. Vrouwen hebben meestal een lagere bloeddruk en hier liggen de cijfers respectievelijk op 100 en 60. Men gaat er in vele gevallen van uit dat een te lage bloeddruk minder gevaarlijk is dan een te hoge, maar dat is pas gedeeltelijk juist. Op termijn kan een te lage bloeddruk evengoed ernstige gezondheidsklachten veroorzaken.

*Levensbedreigend*
Net zoals dat bij een te hoge bloeddruk het geval is, kan in extreme gevallen ook een te lage bloeddruk levensgevaarlijk zijn. De voornaamste symptomen ervan zijn regelmatige duizelighied, een abnormaal en constant gevoel van vermoeidheid en lusteloosheid, een licht gevoel in je hoofd en zelfs flauwvallen. Heb je met deze symptomen te maken, raadpleeg dan je huisarts.

*Ernstige hart- en nieraandoeningen*
Er liggen verschillende oorzaken aan de basis van een té lage bloeddruk. Blijf je duizelig en ben je bij de minste en geringste inspanning abnormaal vermoeid, dan is de kans groot dat je bloeddruk te laag staat. Een lage bloeddruk dan kan wijzen op andere en ook ernstige lichamelijke aandoeningen als bloedverlies, hartafwijkingen, ernstige nier- en hormonale afwijkingen en/of een te trage werking van je schildklier. Hetgeen aantoont dat een té lage bloeddruk even ernstig moet genomen worden dan een te hoge...

*Sap van rode bieten helpt*
Een aangepaste voeding kan in vele gevallen een te lage bloeddruk voorkomen of zelfs verhelpen. Vooral het sap van rode bieten is bijzonder efficiënt. Dit rode bietensap is een bron van ijzer, vitamine C, tal van mineralen, antixydanten, lipopeen en hoge concentraties aan betaine. 

Rode bieten zijn daardoor bloedversterkend en aan te bevelen om je bloeddruk op een gezond en aanvaardbaar peil te houden of te brengen. Rode bieten(sap) zorgt ook voor extra uithoudingsvermogen dankzij hun hoge concentraties aan nitraten. Die openen je bloedvaten waardoor extra zuurstof wordt aangevoerd naar je spieren. Wetenschappers zijn zelfs overtuigd van de positieve invloed van rode bieten op ... kanker. Wees niet ongerust wanneer.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## sietske763

heb al zolang als er gemeten wordt een te lage tensie, met alle klachten vandien.
als ik lees wat erin de bietensap zit, krijg ik dat al binnen door supplementen.
heb zelf altijd geleerd dat het makkelijkste/goedkoopste middel gewoon zoute drop is.
is dat dan OOK een oplossing Francois? of is deze methode slechter?
vr gr.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Alles waar je van ondervindt dat het helpt is goed Sietske...

----------

